

Show HN: LinkHubb –  the easiest way to curate and share links - jitnut
http://www.linkhubb.com/

======
talles
For my travels/vacations, alone or not, I always end up creating a pretty
boring google docs spreadsheet, this seems to be more appealing for such need.
Might use later!

Ah, and by the way, kudos for the home page. I felt that the service was very
well explained.

